# [OT] Piratecat goes on [OT] thread killing-spree!



## jgbrowning (Jan 30, 2003)

Piratecat, the scurge of the [OT] thread seas has recently been spotted!  So far he has allegedly killed two threads, and my sources reaveal another will be killed soon!

Is there nothing we can do!!!!!


joe b.


----------



## Stigums McGarnigal (Jan 30, 2003)

Humour is the cure for all, let's not forget that...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 30, 2003)

Support him??   

Ya, PC.  Destroy these vicious things.


----------



## jgbrowning (Jan 30, 2003)

KILL THEM ALL!












except this one.

kill ole jgbrowning, and murder the world.... *sniff*


joe b.


----------



## Mark (Jan 30, 2003)

Stumbleford and Wobblington agree!


----------



## arwink (Jan 30, 2003)

Shame.  I was looking forward to seeing the starsign one get off the ground


----------



## Irony (Jan 30, 2003)

The ironic thing would be if he closed this thread because it was... off topic.


----------



## rounser (Jan 30, 2003)

> The ironic thing would be if he closed this thread because it was... off topic.



Nah, this one deserves to be moved to limbo^H^H^H^H^Hmeta.

Both threads in question were a bit yawnful, IMO, and deserved Davey Jones' Locker...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 30, 2003)

Which is why we are in support of it


----------



## jgbrowning (Jan 30, 2003)

*ARGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!*

Argh!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 30, 2003)

The boards need more muppets.


----------



## Olive (Jan 30, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *The boards need more muppets. *




indeed.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 30, 2003)

Irony said:
			
		

> *The ironic thing would be if he closed this thread because it was... off topic. *




Meta, baby.  It's all about the Meta.

And you're damn right about muppets.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 30, 2003)

PC gets another one.  So, which muppet is he best represented by?


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jan 30, 2003)

I'd say that Piratecat would be Julius Strangpork, from the Pigs in Space sketches. I'm really not sure why, but it just jumped to mind.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, judging by that counter pic he's using as an avatar, I'd say Bunsen.


----------



## SHARK (Jan 30, 2003)

Greetings!

_Yea, O' Great Champion! Go forth into the OT hordes, and be not merciful or kind, but extend thy hand in wrath and fiery judgement!_ 

--From the Chronicles of the Lords of Vallorea, ch. 1, volume 1.
Circa IC 126

Semper Fidelis,

SHARK


----------



## Crothian (Jan 30, 2003)

I see him more as a Fonzy myself


----------



## jgbrowning (Jan 30, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *PC gets another one.  So, which muppet is he best represented by? *


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 30, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Stumbleford and Wobblington agree! *


----------



## jgbrowning (Jan 30, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> *Piratecat, the scurge of the [OT] thread seas has recently been spotted!  So far he has allegedly killed two threads, and my sources reaveal another will be killed soon!
> 
> joe b. *




The sources are proven correct!  Another thread has suffered the ravages of the mad Pirate, Pirate Cat!  He has recently been photographed in disguise.....

If you see a tall, one-eye giant KING PRAWN (with a parrot on his shoulder) report your information to the local authorities.

Be very careful, he is armed with a wit capable of spearing a very old jar of rather crusty marmalade.


joe b.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2003)

And don't forget about his multiple personalities.... That PC guy is dangerous, hear me, DANGEROUS...


----------



## Ashwyn (Jan 30, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *And don't forget about his multiple personalities.... That PC guy is dangerous, hear me, DANGEROUS... *



No we're not.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 30, 2003)

He's not dangerous.  He's just a little ticked off that he didn't get to kill more people in CoC last night.  It'll pass when he reliazes that collectively we lost more sanity than is usually found on these boards


----------



## Darkness (Jan 30, 2003)

SHARK said:
			
		

> *Yea, O' Great Champion! Go forth into the OT hordes, and be not merciful or kind, but extend thy hand in wrath and fiery judgement!
> 
> --From the Chronicles of the Lords of Vallorea, ch. 1, volume 1.
> Circa IC 126*



Hello, sig text!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh, good god. King Prawn, indeed!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jan 31, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Shame.  I was looking forward to seeing the starsign one get off the ground  *




The proper method, arwink, would be to re-open the thread without a poll and then find someone with nothing better to do than collate the results.  I'd be interested, but I know slightly too much and simultaneously too little to make any of it really make sense.  After all, your rising sign is practically as important as your sun sign (and just as significantly which decate in the sun sign you fall into).


----------



## jgbrowning (Jan 31, 2003)

*Dinkeldog?  Someone's here for you!*

Asked for you by name...


----------



## Hygric (Jan 31, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The proper method, arwink, would be to re-open the thread without a poll and then find someone with nothing better to do than collate the results.*




So would it be okay if I did that (speaking as the starter of the poll in question)?  And if the answer to that is yes, which particular forum would be most applicable?

I have a lot of time on my hands of late and I need the stats practice.


----------

